# European clinics that offer very "British" treatment?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking for clinic in a European country that is like home away from home.

I had a cycle in Belgium and I found it quite traumatising due to the lack of modesty and compassion from staff. The procedures and sedation were also primitive in comparison.

In the UK they give to privacy you change and maintain your modesty with blankets. Then when I have egg collection there was nurses to reassure and the sedation actually knocks me out and makes me feel amazing.

So I guess good English speaking would be necessary too, but sunshine isn't a requirement.

I'm not in need of a donor but being at the forefront of new techniques would be useful.

Thanks xx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had treatmemt in spain at IVF-Spain in Alicante and I was treated very respectfully at all times.

Privacy of own room to,change (on my own)

Modesty maintained (well as much as it can during EC and ET!)


----------



## Rafmrs (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been to team miracle in North Cyprus (British Kolan hospital) and certainly wouldn't recommend them although I know others would. I have just visited and done tests with a Serum, Greece and would certainly recommend them. They treat you like an individual, very caring and I certainly trust they have your best interests as there first priority xxxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I very much recommend Dansk Fertilitets Klinik (www.danfert.dk) - really lovely and professional staff, really knowledgeable and they all speak fluent English. Copenhagen is also an incredibly easy city to navigate whilst you're there (though I am admittedly biased there!).


/links


----------



## bes (Jun 3, 2015)

Have a look at Bahceci Cyprus IVF Clinic. They have a UK Nurse working in the clinic who insists that things are done to UK standards. They call her Dorothy and there is a skype phone number that you can call and talk with her for the cost of a call to London. www.ivfcyprus.com

good luck in your search


/links


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm using Newlife in Thessaloniki, Greece which I found via Ruth Pellow who is a British fertility nurse.  She works with half a dozen Spanish and Greek clinics and can guide you to the best one for your needs.  She then coordinates your treatment so might suit you if you're keen to have a British person to deal with.  [email protected]  (You don't pay extra if you choose to use Ruth's services, the clinics pay her so it's the same price as if you go to the clinic direct)

I have only just started meds for Newlife so haven't had my transfer done yet but my partner checked the clinic out when he went to give his sample and said it was very clean and modern, ladies have their own private rooms for treatment and recovery (unlike other places which have cubicles) so sounds very private.  There's a thread in the Greek section of FF. 

I would say, read the threads of clinics you're interested in very closely and you will notice the ones which mention lack of privacy such as not being given blankets for modesty, having several staff present at a time for internal checks, being rushed, being kept waiting a long time etc.  (Although being kept waiting a long time can be a feature of the NHS admittedly!).  Some people don't mind these things, others do but it's important to feel comfortable.

Good luck with your search
xx


/links


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

My friends were happy with friendly service and professional staff in Invicta clinics in Poland. High success rates, very reasonable prices and nice location.


----------

